# Crab Island Shootout- June 16th



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.gotlength.com/event/


Fun laidback tourney with good music....:thumbup:


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

so was it canceled due to the weather?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

yes it was postponed, not sure till when yet


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

was going to fish the big mac shootout this past weekend but with kids aboard it just didnt seem like too much fun with the heavy seas sat.and sunday.Have went to the link above but it doesnt provide much detailed info.


----------

